# Mollies



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Tell me about having mollies in community tank. I have 3 Cherry Barbs and a Pleco. How much trouble is it to have Mollies in a tank since you have to add salt? How hardy are they? I have a 20 gal.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You do not have to add salt. Mine does fine without salt, although I usually add a little for it. They are very hardy. I have a female black one in a 20 gallon with other community fish and she never chases the others. She will hold her own though if one chases her. What else do you want to know about them?

Also, what kind of pleco do you have? Just a warning, and sorry if you already knew this, but if it is a common pleco it will get way too big for a 20 gallon. I made that mistake myself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Lydia - It's a common pleco and if it gets too big, my LFS will take it back. They take anything even if you didnt' buy it there. I had 2 gouramies m&F and I had to take the Male back because he was terrorizing all the fish in the tank, the female included. Now everyone is out swimming and happy. I am considering getting a couple of Mollies.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Prolific and will grant you a tank full of babies (imagine, monthly drops a batch of fry). Occasionally, they are bullies to other fish (this is mostly on males). But in general mollies are good for community tank.

ronn


----------



## AprilRain (Aug 10, 2005)

You'll want to get one male and at least 2 or 3 females. That way the boy is so busy chasing the girls around, he won't be a bother to the other fish. And, it'll spread his attentions among several females so he doesn't wear them out too much. In a tank that size, it would be a very bad idea to have more than one male. The good thing about mollies is that the girls are just as pretty as the boys.

April


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i have a male sailfin balloon molly and he is my favorite fish in that tank. He is rather timid with fish larger than him though. 

will males really fight if there are no females in the tank? because i was going to get another male tomorrow and i had them special ordered, and i dont want babys everywhere.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

20 gallons is too small for mollies, that grow very large, about 4-5 inches. They also need very alkaline and hard water, so it is not suitable with tetras, gouramis, etc. If you have the right tankmates, a 40 gallon tank and suitable water, mollies could be the right decision.

The common pleco WILL get too big, and keeping a fish in a too small tank is harmful. It's great that your local shop is willing to take it.

Could you list your current stocking situation and you water specs? maybe then we coul suggest more suitable species into the tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

THe list is below: Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, and Nitrates 10. I just got the Rosy Barbs. They are my favorite. They are beautiful and swim all over the place. I'd like to add something else, just don't know what. I would like to get a drwarf gouramie but don't want it chasing the other fish. So something peaceful but active would be nice.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Humm.. You could get more of both barbs, 6 or more is a proper group.
Rosy barbs do grow rather large for a 20g, 40-50 gallons is a proper tank for fully grown rosy barbs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I Just added 2 dwarf gouramies. I think I'm done. My tank is really active. I love it! I really enjoy this forum. I am learning a lot and I can't wait to get my next tank!!!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well that's how i started too... And now I just want more and more tanks!


----------

